# tumblers, who would buy one?



## bottlenutboy (Jun 28, 2007)

im lookin into trying to make a little extra bottle money, by building tumblers and selling them, so before i go invest some perfectly good bottle money in them i would like to get an idea of what kind of market i have, if i could make them and sell them for around 150 or 200? who would buy one? would anyone be interested? where would i go to try to move them? besides local shows...

 i *think* i could do something like this:

 1 tube machine = $100 +-
 3 tube machine = $150 +-
 5 tube machine = $200 +-

 and so on to as many as you could want

 would anyone even be interested?
 i dont have access to the technology to weld so i cant sell tubes with them, so they would all have to be tubeless


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds interesting...I might buy one. You got a pic?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 28, 2007)

> I might buy one. You got a pic?


 
 sorry tony, camera is "out of order" at the moment,

 i havent gotten any actually built yet, im testing the market to see if its worth my time and effort, and also prices arent concrete yet either because i dont know EXACTLY what has to be done so they are still subject to change


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 28, 2007)

Well once ya figure everything out let me know!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 28, 2007)

> once ya figure everything out let me know!


 
 so you might be interested in buying?


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 28, 2007)

Spencer,
 If they were good, long lasting, dependable machines, yes you would be able to sell them for those price easliy.
 Getting your market share would be the biggest hurdle. Marketing them would be the toughest part.
 Stinger


----------



## LC (Jun 29, 2007)

Those are all great questions Lobes, I look forward to hearing Spence's answers to your questions !!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 29, 2007)

> Hampster powered? What's the difference material wise between the 1 tube and the 8? what type of motor will you be using.sd Will they stand up to thousands of hours of continuous use? Are stopples included? will you be handling tumbling supplies? Are there detailed instructions on setup and proper use? Will I lose an eye? For $100 will you offer 24/7 phone support? Is there a 30 day money back guarantee? Will you have a complaint department based outside the USA? Will I have to build an additional room on the house to accommodate the contraption? Will it aid me in my life long dream to time travel? Weill tha neighbors complain? they hate me already....
> 
> I want one,


 
 if your really interested im putting together an extra right now, it is powered by a continuous use, 1725 RPM electric motor the difference would be extra rollers, they will not come with stopples or tubes because i do not have access to a welder, im sure it would hold up to thousands of hours of use, although you may want to let it cool between cleanings, i WILL if you dont mind paying extra for them but i can only get them from the same places you can, i can make up some setup instructions for you, i assure you with proper use you will not lose and eye, if you are willing to pay me an EXTRA $100 i will provide a 24/7 phone support, you can get your money back with the exception of shipping both ways, i will have a worldwide complaint department, you will need no additions to your house unless it is so desired, and i believe that with proper modifications it could make time travel a possibility but its not guaranteed, i dont think the neighbors would complain but that would depend more on them than my machine


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 29, 2007)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]!  I thought Lobes was pretty funny on this one,  but Spence.... you're crackin me up!![]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 30, 2007)

i cant post pics yet because my camera isnt working, ill post when i can


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 1, 2007)

ok, ive got one built, and for sale, but my camera isnt working so i cant put up pictures of it

 if someone wants it sight unseen, make me an offer on it, it works great i already tried it out


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 1, 2007)

Spencer,
 How about some details of your machine. Motor RPMs, material you used to make the frame, how many canisters does it handle, etc.
 Thanks,
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 1, 2007)

> How about some details of your machine. Motor RPMs, material you used to make the frame, how many canisters does it handle,


 
 1725 RPM motor, its a wood frame, and right now it only handles one, but can VERY easily be expanded to more 

 any other questions just ask


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 2, 2007)

> Quite a marketing strategy you've got there Spence.


 

 i know but its the best i can do at the moment my camera doesnt work,    dont you trust me?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 2, 2007)

if you trusted me then when i told you it worked you would believe it


----------



## bottlebadger (Jul 3, 2007)

I might be interested in one at the prices you quoted.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 3, 2007)

i would be more than happy to sell you one, they are kind of heavy so shipping will be a killer, you can come pick it up if you would like, i have 2 built and i am keeping one, i would rather keep the one described above(1725 RPM motor) and sell the other, it is very simply made and i believe will last longer, it is variable speed, and i can expand to turn as many tubes as you would like (for a fee of course)

 shoot me an email if your still intersted also, i cant get a picture because im having technical difficulties at the moment,


----------



## muddyfingers (Aug 23, 2007)

At those prices I might buy 1, but I sure would like to see it first. It sounds like it would do the job, so keep us posted.
                                                                                             Willy


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 24, 2007)

sorry, i dismantled the extra one to make mine bigger, no one seemed interested...


----------

